# first timer at topsail



## jebby76 (Aug 12, 2014)

Going to topsail island at the end of August. I have never wet a line in salt water so I'm gonna give surf casting a try. I've been researching as much as I can about the types of fish, different rigs,and baits to use. I purchased an 11ft rod and was wondering if 15Lb line with 30Lb shock leader is a good start? I'm also using 3oz pyramid stinkers and starting with a fish finder rig. I just want to catch a few fish while I'm there, any pointers is much appreciated.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

First make sure you have an umbrella it will probably be raining...nah hopefully you'll get some good weather. North or south ends, plenty public points in between, soundside park in surf city and three piers to choose from also might be options. Might also want some smaller outfits to cast nearer. Take cast net too. Good luck.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Smaller tackle - 12lb line - 3-4oz sinkers - two hook bottom rigs, size 4 hooks - pieces of shrimp for bait - catch mullet, flounder, spot, croaker,blues. 

Your current tackle with 5-6oz sinkers - 4/0 - 8/0 hooks - fishfinder rig - cut fish for bait - catch sharks, blues. 

Contact East Coast Sports for reports and guidence.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

You should see sea mullet, pompano (out past the bar if the water is iffy), blues, sharks, etc.
Setup should be fine. I run either 12 or 14 lb line on my soaking rods so 15 will work. 3 oz might not hold depending on where you are at. Stop into East Coast and pick up some Sputnik sinkers if you cannot hold the beach at 3 oz. A 3 oz sputnik will hold like a 4-5 oz.
Shrimp, cut bait and sand fleas should see action. I salt my shrimp and add a small piece of fishbites to my hooks too. Fresh shrimp wont last if there are a lot of pinfish. We mainly use sand fleas during the day. Big baits at night. 
Whereabouts on Topsail are you staying?
(Oh, and welcome aboard!)


----------



## jebby76 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tips and warm welcome guys. I'm staying a little south of surf city limits. Like I said, I'm not familiar with surf fishing so just hoping to hook up a few times. I'm bringing a smaller setup to cast with.I didn't think my bigger setup was big enough for shark, most stuff I been reading on here guys are using heavier line. I'll have to give that a try after dark. Should I use a steel leader? What size? Thanks again for the help


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

On the beach line capacity will help you out more than absolute pound test (IMHO). You could get picked up by something huge and get spooled but most stuff you should be fine with.
I would upgrade your shock leader to say 60 or so for sharks and it can function as an abrasion leader as well. You can use anything from heavy (200 lb) mono to suflon, to single strand wire. A lot of times smaller sharks get scared by lots of metal and I run surflon or heavy mono. With circle hooks it helps, as they usually get stuck right in the jaw. When they change directions is when you run into chew offs. I would start with crimped surflon in the 150 lb range to start. It is wire but is coated so that can help you get pickups.
Big tackle can help but too big will scare off the smaller ones.
We will be down the week after next so I will post some reports for you. Sounds like we are staying in the same house.


----------



## jebby76 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds good pods, tight lines to ya


----------



## ncrabbithunter (Jun 22, 2012)

Been wearing out the mullet near your place. At nite.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

ncrabbithunter said:


> Been wearing out the mullet near your place. At nite.


Excellent news rabbit! Was planning on fishing the morning and evening highs with big baits out just before dark. Might have to exchange a big setup for a lighter one. 
Plans were dropper rigs with fleas during the day in any troughs close in and switching to salted shrimp at night with a far out rod with fleas for pomps.
Glad the bite is on. I have heard that Arthur made some structure on the beach?


----------



## ncrabbithunter (Jun 22, 2012)

Best has been on dead low started in for 3 hrs or so.Shrimp and clam.Night has been very good for the larger mullet.Just find a good cut!


----------



## jebby76 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I been here since Saturday and been catching croaker,spot,mullet and 1 flounder.Spot and croaker are delicious. I bought a Spanish Mac at market and grilled it, strong but good. Can't seem to get a 4oz pyramid stinkers to hold, I need heavier line I think. I'm having a blast. I'll post if I catch something big! Tight lines
Almost forgot, I'm using shrimp and bloodworms .


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome news. Glad you are catching.


----------



## Banjoismydog (Oct 31, 2013)

Jebby heavier line will actual increase the amount of weight you need to hold bottom. Hopefully that storm way out there will be long gone by late tomorrow and it will flatten back down. Good luck!


----------



## jebby76 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks banjo and gilly. I got sunburned extremely on my white Yankee legs yesterday so if anybody knows a good burn cure let me know! Lmao! I guess I'll be fishing after Sun gets low today. Thanks and tight lines


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

For panfish (what you have been catching) 12lb running line should be fine, use a shock leader if you will be power casting. I like frog tongue sinkers, they hold better than pyramids IMO, east coast had some i believe as of 2 weeks ago when i was there. You can always try the pier as well, can be easier to hold with the same oz sinker from the pier than from the surf in rough conditions.


----------

